# EOTD: gold with winged liner++



## csdev (Jan 17, 2010)

Items used:

    * Base: MAC Rubenesque Paint Pot (you NEED this color if your skintone is similar to mine)
    * Lid: Wash of SportsGirl eyeshadow in Shady Lady (this brand is only available in Australia, I believe). You can use any Peachy gold color, like MAC Melon pigment
    * Line upper lashline with with any black liquid liner. I have used a felt tip one from Prestige.
    * Waterline: BB gel liner in black
    * Loads of mascara - Maybelline define a lash (hot pink tube)
    * The key feature of this look is a STRONG brow. Darken it with a matte dark brown shade.


----------



## Ashleedarling (Jan 17, 2010)

Love this! Im going to try this out, great job


----------



## gildedangel (Jan 18, 2010)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Purple (Jan 18, 2010)

very pretty!


----------



## summerlove (Jan 18, 2010)

pretty


----------



## BadBadGirl (Jan 19, 2010)

I love it, very pretty.


----------

